# Diffuser le son d'un film appletv via AirPlay



## benko (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon salon est assez grand. 
Comme mon canapé est situé assez loin de la télé, je suis obligé de mettre le son assez fort pour entendre correctement un film que je diffuse depuis l'apple TV. Pour résoudre ce problème et éviter de réveiller tout l'immeuble , l'idéal serait de mettre un haut parleur juste derrière le canapé. Mais comme je n'ai pas envie de tirer des câbles à travers toute la pièce, je me demandais s'il était possible de mettre à côté du canapé un ampli/haut parleur compatible AirPlay et diffuser le son du film de l'appletv sur celui-ci. 

Comment faire ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------

